# S13 240sx Parts FS/FT, 5zigen 5zr in south dakota



## brutes13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Text me (number is at the bottom) or email me at [email protected] for pictures 
Just clearing out my garage. Wont ship most things pick up only on most. Text or PM to find out. 
S13 Parts:
2 S13 Driverside Door Shells (no mirrors, or internals or windows) one is in bad shape the other is in good shape
good one $25 
banged up one $10

2 S13 Passengerside Door Shells (no mirrors, internals, or windows) both good
$25 appiece

2 S13 Passengerside Fenders both in good shape
$20 appiece

S13 Power Sunroof with switches and wiring
$75

S13 Manual Driveshaft
$30

S13 Automatic Shifter
$10

S13 Random Interior Parts
$5 for all of em

S13 Rear End minus differential, swaybar, and driverside lower control arm
$100

S13 Hatch Tail lights (no center garnish)
$30

S13 Coupe Tail Lights (one side has crack in it)
$20

S13 Stock Fan
$5

S13 Passenger Seat
$20

S13 Stock Hood
$30

Other Parts:
Aftermarket Seat
$45

17inch 5zigen 5zr bolt pattern 5x114.3 (pair of 2)
$80

or will sell it all picked up for $400 (all the parts seprate are $545 so youd save $145 and could sell the rest of the parts you dont need)

(605) 209 4718 try calling if you dont reach me leave me a text or PM me


Will Trade Everything for clean silvia fenders, just need to get rid of the parts and i need the fenders to compleate my Sil-Eighty


----------

